
People adopt made-up social rules to be part of a group - BerislavLopac
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/12/people-adopt-made-up-social-rules-to-be-part-of-a-group/
======
roguecoder
A lot of the most useful bits of "software process" are just adopting norms
around evaluating whether we like the norms we've built so we can change norms
that have stopped being productive. We can't escape our social nature, but we
do have a choice of how we use our instinctive drive to belong.

